# Tazer VP im Vergleich zum Slopestyle



## iRider (14. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand beide gefahren (Bachmayeah, Christiaan?) und kann mir ein paar Fragen beantworten?
Tazer VP bin ich schon gefahren, sehr "snappy" beim Antritt und schön direktes Fahrverhalten. Keine Erfahrungen mit dem SS.
Bin auf der Suche nach einem schön antrittsschnellen Rad das bei einem Dualslalom-Rennen mithalten kann aber etwas vielseitiger ist als ein reines Racebike (Dirt Jumps, Trails mit Sprüngen, evtl. Super D). Tazer VP mit Pike U-Turn würde passen, hätte aber gerne etwas mehr Federweg am Heck. SS hat etwas zuviel davon und liesse sich nicht ganz so leicht aufbauen wie ein Tazer. Auch hätte das SS etwas viel Überschneidung mit meinem Uzzi. Sieht auch nach einem sehr langen Oberrohr am SS aus was nicht optimal zum Dualen ist. Wünschte Intense würde endlich das neue Tazer VP vorstellen. 
Denke gerade auch über ein paar nicht von Intense stammende Räder nach die gut passen würden 
Erfahrungen, Meinungen welcome!


----------



## bachmayeah (15. Oktober 2008)

ss & dual*rennen*? nicht wirklich... iss auch alles andere als leicht die beiden o.g. räder zu vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malte S (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich glaube gesehen zu haben, dass Anneke Beerten beim Dual Slalom beim Crankworx dieses Jahr auf einem SS unterwegs war. Vielleicht war es nur ein frisch gebrutzelter Prototyp, aber es sah sehr nach einem SS aus. 
Ich selbst kann dir aber leider ansonsten nicht weiter helfen, da ich das Tracer nicht kenne und selber kaum Dual/4x fahre.


----------



## Christiaan (15. Oktober 2008)

Anneke war am Crankworx auf ein Intense Tazer VP FRO unterwegs, wie auch J.D. Der Rahmen sieht aus wie ein SS, aber ist viel leichter, kleiner, kompakter und hat nur ein 165mm einbaulange Dampfer und denke mal so 100mm Federweg.


----------



## Malte S (15. Oktober 2008)

Ah, okay, sorry! Aber war der JD nicht auf nem Harteil unterwegs?


----------



## Christiaan (15. Oktober 2008)

Malte S schrieb:


> Ah, okay, sorry! Aber war der JD nicht auf nem Harteil unterwegs?


Acuh aufs HT< aber auch auf das 4X fully, leider wird JEff das nicht produzieren.....


----------



## Malte S (15. Oktober 2008)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Acuh aufs HT< aber auch auf das 4X fully, leider wird JEff das nicht produzieren.....



Wer braucht das schon...


----------



## iRider (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine Bilder von Kovarik beim Sea Otter vor 2-3 Jahren mit dem SS oder dem Socom-Proto im Dual gesehen zu haben.
Die Idee kam nur auf da in den niedrigen Rennklassen Leute auch ihre DH Bikes im Dual fahren. SS wäre da schneller.
Wenn das 5.5 nen 1,5° flacheren Lenkwinkel hätte wäre der Rahmen in S das was ich will.

@ bachmayeah: kannste es trotzdem mal versuchen? Ich will besonders wissen wie das SS auf den Sprüngen kickt und wie die Federung sich im Antritt verhält. Danke!


----------



## Malte S (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fahre eigentlich kein Dual und das SS ist auch mein erstes Fully, aber ich bin letztens in Whistler auch recht häufig die größere Dual-Strecke vom Crankworx gefahren. Ich vergleich zum HT merkt man die Federung beim Springen natürlich schon. Stört aber nicht wirklich. Wenn pro pedal drin ist, dann ist es angenehm straff und auch der Antritt ist super. Ob dir das jetzt hilft, musst du selber beurteilen...


----------



## bachmayeah (16. Oktober 2008)

na doll eben son langen text geschrieben und dann griff der login nciht, da ich zu lange gebraucht habe 
daher mal in kurz:
dass tazer vp war in jeder hinsicht wesentlich agiler und handlicher als das ss. dafür sorgte sicherlich auch der fast schon zu kleine rahmen, den es ja nur in s und xs gab. ich hatte das gefühl auf nem bmx zu sitzen. hinterbau beim tazer war ja auch recht hart bei mir eingestellt.
fakt ist dennoch, dass das tazer ca 10cm hat und das ss im orig zustand ca. 1,6 mal soviel.
als allmountain-gerät ist das ss definitiv das geilste, das ich je gefahren bin. aber für dual tracks und dann eben noch im rennbereich finde ich es dennoch zu big. auch wenn andere hier dann mim dh hobel fahren. viel sinn machts mMn dennoch nich.
ONEBIKEGUY aussem mtbr-forum hat ja das ss n bissi dual-like aufgebaut.
Klick1
Klick2
Klick3


----------



## haha (16. Oktober 2008)

auch wenn ich nur wenig erfahrung mit 4x habe, könnte ich mir trotzdem vorstellen, dass das neue tracer vp in kleiner rahmennummer dort eine gute figur abgeben könnte. nur um noch eine alternative in die runde zu werfen. auf der eurobike waren welche in unterschiedlichen größen, die haben schon einen sehr kompakten eindruck gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (16. Oktober 2008)

@ bachmayeah: danke für die Info, bestätigt eigentlich meine Vermutung. Tazer war mir abseits der BMX-Strecke auch etwas zu nervös und SS sieht nach zuviel Bike aus. Brauche gerade kein AM Bike, bin da mit meinem gegenwärtigen Fuhrpark eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. 

@ Malte S: weiss nicht ob sie von letztem zu diesem Jahr am Whistler Dual was geändert haben, aber letztes Jahr war das Socom darauf auch nicht verkehrt. Bin aber Big Bikes und ihr Verhalten auf den Sprüngen gewohnt.

@ haha: Tracer VP hat das gleiche Problem wie das 5.5. Mit einer langen Gabel ist der Lenkwinkel gut, reduziert man die aber auf 120 mm dann wird die Geo etwas komisch für Dual.

Also doch auf das neue Tazer VP warten  oder ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers kaufen


----------

